# Spark Plugs?



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

What Spark Plugs should I use in my 2006 Altima? I guess I never have changed them and its got 179,000 on it so I'd say its about time. When I buy them will they already be gapped properly? Thanks!

2.5S Engine

Is there any special procedure to changing them out?

NGK PLFR4A-11 Is this the correct plug?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The standard plug type for the QR25DE is an NGK PLFR5A-11. The 4A is a hotter plug.

Since the plugs may have been in there for a long time, you may have problems removing them due to threads possibly being seized up. If any are seized, go real slow with a loosen and tighten motion along with using a solvent like PB-BLASTER. When installing new plugs, use anti-seize compound on the threads and tighten them to around 15 ft lbs.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Its greatly appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

FYI, the stocking number for the PLF5RA-11 is 6240. Most auto parts stores use the stock number rather than the plug number. As far as the anti-sieze, NGK actually advises against using it on their plugs; they say it can give a false torque reading and their plugs are coated and don't need it anyway. As far as gapping, they come pre-gapped but should be double-checked prior to install. Gap spec is 0.044" on your plugs.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I got it done this morning. The plugs were pretty bad I would say. Had 179,000 miles on them. Surprisingly they came out really easy with no problems. The plug all the way to the left wasn't tight at all and it probably looked the worse. I put the NGK6240 back in and thats the same plug that was in it from the factory. Thanks for all the info and help. This was really easy and should have done it along time ago. I hope this was the problem with the catylist insufficiency code that I posted in the other thread it showed this could throw it on to.


----------

